
Jeff Immelt no longer pursuing Uber CEO job - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/08/27/business/27reuters-uber-ceo.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15111571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15111571).

